# what fly line do y'all use?



## TheBeeDeeGee

Is there really that big of a difference between Rio mainstream saltwater and something like Rio Redfish (that's like $100)?

what do you guys use?


----------



## captken

*Depends.*

I'm not a snob nor am I good fly caster. I have a Rio Outbound Short on my 9wt and it works fine for me. 60 feet is a long cast for me because I have no need to cast further most days. I often use huge flies so long casts aren't an option. 

Approach, accuracy and presentation are the keys to success with flies. I've caught literally hundreds of Snook on flies. Quite a few Tarpon too.

I really like Monic fly lines. They shoot better than most other lines and the price is right. 

I fish heavy sinking lines only when I must because they are harder to use.

Avoid Clousers if you are learning to cast or fishing out of a yak. Cockroaches cast well and imitate shrimp better than most patterns. Hollow tied Deceivers cast well and mimic baitfish according to color.


----------



## kanaka

Hopefully Jonasmagn will be along shortly to really explain it but in the meantime, what wt line/rod? 
Lines weigh different even in the same wt class from the same manuf. I was using what was supposed to be a 9wt on a 8wt rod just to overload it a bit. It weighed out closer to a 10wt.
For the 8wt currently using Scientific Anglers Mastery Bonefish. Nice that the head section is a different color.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee

Currently using a cheap redington 9 wt. I've got Rio Mainstream saltwater on it.


----------



## kanaka

The difference between the Rio products is the design of the head where the thickest section is, its shown on their site.
Here's a chart of standard line weights- https://www.murraysflyshop.com/pages/standard-fly-line-weight-charts

As you can see, the Rio's are all on the heavy side. Summer Redfish 9wt weighs as a 10wt.


----------



## Chris V

Most fly lines designated as "Redfish" lines will feature more aggressive tapers and generally shorter, more powerful heads for turning over bulky or heavier flies. They are often a half-size heavy as well in the schemes of density so they load rods quicker and allow for less false casting. I've never used the Rio Redfish lines but I'd assume they are constructed as I described.


----------



## jonasmagn

TheBeeDeeGee said:


> Is there really that big of a difference between Rio mainstream saltwater and something like Rio Redfish (that's like $100)?
> 
> what do you guys use?


Data for #8 lines per the manufacturer. The Mainstream's head is 36´ and the Rio Redfish's is 35´(coldwater). So, the heads are very similar in length. However the Mainstream's mass is 225gr and Redfish's is a whopping 280gr! Per the AFTA standard a #10 weight line should be 280gr. So, they will be very different to cast. The Redfish line feels like a brick on a string for me. 
What do I use? Currently I use a line with a very long head (60') and long rear taper (SA Anadro but I use a #7 on a #8 rod). The SA Bonefish lines are good too and true to the weight standard. I just take care to have my line matching the rod which is a trial and error undertaking. There are lots of great lines but most of them are too heavy for me. They have become so heavy because the rods are getting too stiff and the only way to bend them for average casters is to overline.


----------



## Boboe

Everybody has had good things to say.


With my 8 weight, I throw 3 different RIO lines. Redfish, Outbound Short Sink, and Outbound Short Intermediate. The Outbounds are 40' shooting heads with integrated running line. Basically, they're made for booming out long casts with absolutely minimal false casting. They're NOT made for accuracy though. You get line speed and let it rip. I use these for blind casting big, weighted streamers in large northern rivers. The Redfish is as others have mentioned. It's much more accurate than the others, and it's a floating line (whereas the others sink). The Redfish has a really fat head, so it's not the stealthiest line. If you want a more gentle presentation, the Bonefish line would probably be a better choice. 

Like others, I used to over-line my rods to get them to load quicker. But RIO makes their lines so heavy now that I've gone back to using the "right size" line for my rods. 



And yes, the rods are getting faster and stiffer every year. Have you seen what a broomstick the Sage Salt II is? It's probably as fast as the old TCX.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee

wow lots of good info. thanks guys. I may upgrade to the redfish line. The mainstream stuff I have on it now I have to sling a lot of line to load my 9wt. Maybe with the redfish line I wont have to do that.


----------



## Arky Guy

I moved to the area about a year ago, so I am still learning the area’s needs for fly lines etc. I personally like the Cortland lines(used their freshwater lines for years), specifically the Guide and Tarpon taper for around here in the warmer months. This time of year I switch up to a different line for the cold weather. I use the Cortland Big Fly and have had a lot of success with it - these are one line weight heavier lines and throw pretty much any fly I want. I also use the Cortland Flats taper and Wulff Triangle Taper in 9wt. If you are curious what they would do for your rod I would be happy to meet up somewhere so you can try them out. I will add that with any fly line it is a good habit to clean (I’m horrible at this) and lubricate your lines every trip or two with something like the BPS “line and lure” spray.


----------



## wyld3man

I have tried multiple fly lines, there are a ton out there but the best time to buy a few different ones to try them out is when they are about to be discontinued. You can find them for almost half the price. Manufactures label a fly line for a specific species for both a marketing gimmick and to help narrow the field for guys just stating out. If you look at the tapers on RIO there is not much of a difference between ones for a specific species and ones labeled as the outbound, mainstream, avid etc. The other factor to take into account is your particular casting style and what works for you. Once you start spending 80$ plus for fly lines You are paying for the materials used and some are textured which will reduce friction and aid in casting further. 

I would say go with the mainstream for now and try it out, then upgrade later and see if the difference in price is worth it to you.


----------

